# What kind of duck is this??



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

This duck came in with a flock of mallards, but I don't know what it is. I'm pretty sure it's a mallard crossed with something... it's the size of a mallard, has orange feet, and the bill has a little yellowish tint to it like a drake mallard does. Anyone have any ideas what is it??

Thanks!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

WOW! :sniper:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

a weird one, that's for da#n sure! Mallard x non rez crossed with a black duck widgeon. IT pretty much was an orgy!


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

breast feathers are certainly black duck.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I'd have it mounted for sure.
Congratulations!


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

cool bird :thumb:


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Piebald mallard black cross... perhaps


----------



## BDPH (Apr 7, 2008)

My 2 cents would be a mallard/blue-wing teal cross???


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Looks like a tamey mix to me. I see them in our park quite a bit they fly with the mallards.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I would trade my bands for the opportunity to shoot one of those!


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

I just know I'm gonna get a bunch of crap for this but...

Why did you shoot it if you couldn't identify it in the first place? Then to come on a web site asking for identification help?! What if it was a non-game or no harvest duck? Then what? Is that not the FIRST rule of duck hunting...and well hunting in general?...IDENTIFY YOUR TARGET.


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

dsm16428 said:


> I just know I'm gonna get a bunch of crap for this but...
> 
> Why did you shoot it if you couldn't identify it in the first place? Then to come on a web site asking for identification help?! What if it was a non-game or no harvest duck? Then what? Is that not the FIRST rule of duck hunting...and well hunting in general?...IDENTIFY YOUR TARGET.


You're right... I'm a totally unethical hunter. Good job being "that guy"... I was wondering how long it would take for the first d-bag to say that... congratulations sir you win.

We had a pile of nothing but greenheads up until this point, so to be honest, I think we do a pretty good job at identifying ducks... but when a duck comes in that is clearly a mallard mixed with something I'm going to shoot it. Sorry for not being sorry. Which "non-game" or "no harvest" duck are you implying that this duck may have been if you don't mind me asking...???

When you're ready to get down off your high horse I would appreciate an answer&#8230; sir.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

First off...you really need to watch who you're callin a d-bag there son. It amazes me how guys can talk tough over the internet. Not sure how it goes for your state but in EVERY OTHER state I have ever hunted in it goes something like this...Here's the one for NODAK in case you've never seen it.
http://gf.nd.gov/regulations/waterfowl/ ... -guide.pdf

Ands here's another...
http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/type_i.htm

No need to be a prick when somebody calls you out on poor duck identification. oke:


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

Where on that document does it state the "non-game" ducks? I see the species and sex restrictions but I don't see where it talks about the non-game ducks that you so intelligently referred to. Like I said before, we only had drake mallards so we weren't going to be over any limits pertaining to ducks with restricted limits.

"First off...you really need to watch who you're callin a d-bag there son" Haha... you're pathetic. I hope you are able to sleep better tonight now that you threw in your irrelevant and self righteous response. You're better than me and everyone else&#8230; happy?? :lol: :rollin:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Never said I was better. BUT...I don't shoot a duck I cannot 100% identify...period. If that makes me smug in your eye, maybe you need to get your vision checked?...dunce.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

And...any duck NOT listed on the brochure would be a non-game duck. :eyeroll:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

You sir are incorrect in regards to your idea of non game ducks just because it is not listed. Having taken a couple odd ball ducks and having talked directly with the head of the USFWS enforcement division in ND. The ducks listed are the traditional ducks found in this flyway. Take black ducks for example not very common in ND at all. Few get shot every year but now in TX it is a different story.

Over the years odd ball waterfowl get taken. European birds that are not native to our area, but are still waterfowl and still a legal duck. No special restriction on them they count in your bag the same way a gadwall or teal would. You could take a full daily limit of them and not be in violation.

Now farm ducks do get mixed in with the flights, birds escape join the wild birds and migrate! While being a farm duck before they become a wild duck now and count in your bag the same way as stated above.

I would have shot the duck provided I had an opening in my bag limit and like this person posted up a picture to find out if anyone could identify it if I could not. I have been hunting ducks for 40 years. I try and make sure I identify what I am shooting, but on a strange bird with odd ball markings that my be a cross breed, the duck goes down and they are not protected.


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

Why are you still commenting? I already admitted that I'm extremely unethical for shooting this duck and that you are far better than me&#8230; that's clearly what you were going for with your original post, so take it as it is and shut up.

Oh, and really?? Any bird not on those regs is a "non-game" duck?? So the two green wing teal and widgeon that we shot last weekend were illegal to shoot because they weren't specifically mentioned? Damn, I'm more unethical than I thought&#8230; thanks for the info man, you're awesome.


----------



## Lqpvhonker (Jul 13, 2009)

I agree 100 percent with Ron, as long as he doesn't go over his daily bag limit he can shoot any duck he wants as long as it falls within his restrictions. And no where in the regulations you posted did it mention you have to identify ever duck before you shoot it. Or that you can't shoot Hybrid ducks.


----------



## Lqpvhonker (Jul 13, 2009)

cupped-in123 said:


> Why are you still commenting? I already admitted that I'm extremely unethical for shooting this duck and that you are far better than me&#8230; that's clearly what you were going for with your original post, so take it as it is and shut up.
> 
> Oh, and really?? Any bird not on those regs is a "non-game" duck?? So the two green wing teal and widgeon that we shot last weekend were illegal to shoot because they weren't specifically mentioned? Damn, I'm more unethical than I thought&#8230; thanks for the info man, you're awesome.


Don't worry dude, Congrats on the duck!! Make sure you bring it to a good taxidermist.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Lqpvhonker said:


> I agree 100 percent with Ron, as long as he doesn't go over his daily bag limit he can shoot any duck he wants as long as it falls within his restrictions. And no where in the regulations you posted did it mention you have to identify ever duck before you shoot it. Or that you can't shoot Hybrid ducks.


Actually it DOES state that you need to identify what you're shooting. Right on the GIANT picture at the top of the NODAK STATE Waterfowl Brochure.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

dsm16428 said:


> Never said I was better. BUT...I don't shoot a duck I cannot 100% identify...period. If that makes me smug in your eye, maybe you need to get your vision checked?...dunce.


First of all congrats on the duck cupped... Second of all I usually don't jump into dumb posts like this but if your telling me you wouldn't shoot a duck you cant 100% identify that is complete BS. thats saying an albino duck coming into your deeks your not going to shoot because you can't completely identify it... sorry buddy but you'll never shoot anything different or sweet in your lifetime I guess.

Also i'd like to know what kind of duck you can't shoot in North Dakota if you have all drake mallards on the ground? Just curius.


----------



## Lqpvhonker (Jul 13, 2009)

dsm16428 said:


> Lqpvhonker said:
> 
> 
> > I agree 100 percent with Ron, as long as he doesn't go over his daily bag limit he can shoot any duck he wants as long as it falls within his restrictions. And no where in the regulations you posted did it mention you have to identify ever duck before you shoot it. Or that you can't shoot Hybrid ducks.
> ...


So your saying that you can tell the difference of every single duck, tell whether is a male or female in their basic or not fully plumaged feathers all when the bird is flying.....Your full of complete BS....You must only hunt Mallards in November and not even shoot at another duck....


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

joebobhunter4 said:


> Also i'd like to know what kind of duck you can't shoot in North Dakota if you have all drake mallards on the ground? Just curius.


Agreed...X2


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Identify it as a legal duck to shoot! You are now being a real dumbass because you wanted to toss the holier than thou card and it is not working!

You can try and read all kinds of things into the regs, but you are blowing smoke up your own anal cavity!

So go away or better yet admit you are wrong and prove you can be a man!


----------



## fowlclucker (Aug 26, 2011)

sweet bird if i would have saw that white neck i would have been shooting to !!


----------



## H20-FowlHunter (Aug 8, 2008)

dsm16428 said:


> Never said I was better. BUT...I don't shoot a duck I cannot 100% identify...period. If that makes me smug in your eye, maybe you need to get your vision checked?...dunce.


So what in your opinion is the best way to sex a goose in flight? :withstupid: :rollin:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Considering 75% of all duck hunters can't identify the difference between a Canvasback & Redhead...On the ground, let alone the air. I wouldn't be throwing any stones. For Petes sake, that bird would go down on anybodys spread on here...That is a trophy. There's no restrictions on KING EIDERS in North Dakota for God sakes. Congrats on your trophy. By the way, odd balls get shot & seen every year. King Eiders have been documented in N.D. before, Devils Lake has it's share of Sea Ducks every year. Duck I.D. is important, but you are well within your right to shoot that bird!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Rick Acker said:


> Considering 75% of all duck hunters can't identify the difference between a Canvasback & Redhead...On the ground, let alone the air. I wouldn't be throwing any stones.


Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! Agree 100%


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Great bird,congrats!!!


----------



## duck\goosekiller (Oct 2, 2011)

I'd have it on the wall Bud!! :beer:


----------



## duckhunter125 (Sep 10, 2011)

I would say black duck/pintail cross. I shot a mallard/pintail this year, it was a crazy looking bird. I identified it as a mallard and it was within my bag limit.

On to other points, I have shot a white winged scooter in NE SD, I identified it as a huge duck, and I hadnt reached my limit for the day yet on any ducks, so I shot it! Its not listed in the SoDak hunting regs, but it looked like a duck and flew like a duck, so I shot it like a duck. We have also shot an Aleutian goose. We didnt have our limits of geese yet that day, once again, it looked like a goose, flew like a goose, sounded like a goose, I shot it like a goose.

Awesome bird, i would have shot it as well, maybe twice even.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

H20-FowlHunter said:


> dsm16428 said:
> 
> 
> > Never said I was better. BUT...I don't shoot a duck I cannot 100% identify...period. If that makes me smug in your eye, maybe you need to get your vision checked?...dunce.
> ...


Wow! Sex a goose in flight? that would be a sight to see! Not sure I would be telling people about it, but then again I might be bragging too! :rollin:


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

i only shoot hens because thats all they band....now thats my idea of duck identifying! :beer:


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

Verry nice! That white patch on the breast is really interesting. Looks like you guys had some fun in the cold! Congrats!


----------



## CleetHunt (May 11, 2011)

First off, awesome bird! I hope it gets put on the wall. I know a guy that shot a full color Red Headed Poachard last year and breasted it out before he found out how special it was.

Secondly, if you start your post with, _*I just know I'm gonna get a bunch of crap for this but... *_Sit on your hands or just turn off your computer. Whatever, follows this quote will be guaranteed horse manure aimed to get on peoples nerves. This site is for people who enjoy sharing their experiences in the outdoors with other sportsmen. If you can't get on board with that, do everyone a favour and find a new hobby. I'm sure there are some NASCAR forums in which you could really raise some hell.

Once again, awesome bird! Congratulations on the great hunt!

Also... I agree with cupped-in123. DSM16428, you're kind of a D-bag. If the duck species is unlisted in the regs it means that it doesn't have a special seperate limit. Every other duck would fall under the blanket limit of 6 ducks per day. Sometimes its OK to do a little background check when you post things on a public webpage.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sweet duck.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

i would shoot that duck in feb. or July. its not in the regs...open season. congrats on your unique bird.


----------



## grnhd (Jun 21, 2003)

H20-FowlHunter said:


> dsm16428 said:
> 
> 
> > Never said I was better. BUT...I don't shoot a duck I cannot 100% identify...period. If that makes me smug in your eye, maybe you need to get your vision checked?...dunce.
> ...


Man there is so many jokes there...

The duck pictured is a mallard/tame duck cross would be my guess.I've seen several that look similar to that.


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

It is a dead duck, very common in my area.


----------



## huntin_fool01 (Jul 18, 2011)

nice trophy!! congrats


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice bird!!! Heres an idea...give it a name and send a few photos to GHG so they can make some decoys for next year that look like it. They introduced sea ducks this year....so maybe next year it ll be "pro grade mallard farm cross decoys" and everyone can buy 6 dozen of em at $99.00 a dozen!!!! They could even take the white off the necks and make early season mallard farm cross decoys!!!! Whoo Hooo!!!!! :thumb:

Honestly though nice bird!!! And to he l l with that other idiot!!!

INhonker1


----------



## bustin cheeks (Feb 7, 2011)

Well.....by looking at this bird and identifying it, I can tell you for certain 100% it is a duck. 
As for the cross,,, I'm gonna do a lil checkin too and see what I can come up with. I do know though that a cross bred duck, doesn't necessarily have to count as a mallard, but counts for 1 "duck" of your limit.

Very cool looking...... you're cookin with peanut oil...INDEED


----------



## ArkieStyle (Dec 12, 2011)

If I can offer some more opinion to the question, I would say you have two possibilites here. A mallard/black duck mix, very reasonable hybrid bird. Or a first year bird that was in a late brood and hasnt got all of his feathers and plumage yet. Unfortunately, we shoot a bunch of shovelers that are going through this molt all the way down here in Arkansas. Not many real duck hunters would have admitted that. lol.


----------



## Mike J (Dec 12, 2011)

Good job on culling it from the gene pool.


----------

